# Piranhas vs. snakeheads, who will win?



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

If you threw an adult snakehead (the meanest kind: sorry still learning about them so dont know which species is the meanest) with an adult piranha (Rhom), who will win most likely?

From what I been reading it seems that these two fishes are the most dangerous freshwater fishes.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I've seen both, I'd say the snakehead just because they are definitely aggressive while some rhoms are, some aren't. If the snakehead latched onto the rhom it would be over.

just my humble opinion, but of course I think if you threw a large redtail in there that both of them would go bye-bye.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the one that strikes first would probably win right?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

rhom


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

depends on the animal some are man some are not.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my money would be on a snakehead


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

If it was 1 on 1 Definitely any Piranha will lose, but if it was a shoal of P's with a school of snakeheads, it would be over for snakeheads.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

See an adult snake head can get huge. Say a red snake head... they can get about 4-6 feet long. The rhom wouldn't have a mere chance if its only 16 inches long would it?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the best way to do this 1 on 1 thing would to have a very large tank, and with a divider. let both species get comfortable for a month or so, and open the divider. snakehead will win.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i put money on the snakehead inbetween my legs








seriosly what is up with all these polls of p's versus other fish


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Lahot said:


> I've seen both, I'd say the snakehead just because they are definitely aggressive while some rhoms are, some aren't. If the snakehead latched onto the rhom it would be over.
> 
> just my humble opinion, but of course I think if you threw a large redtail in there that both of them would go bye-bye.


 a rtc is that much of a beast?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

waht about a rhom VS a goldfish with infected worms hanging out of its ass


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > just my humble opinion, but of course I think if you threw a large redtail in there that both of them would go bye-bye.
> ...


 I would say so, I don't think a rhom could do anything to bother a rtc (a decent size one = 3+ ft). I've seen 2 huge snakeheads (2 footers at least) put in display tanks at 2 different lfs and neither one was in there a week, one lasted not even a day...not that the rtc killed them, but they just weren't allowed to stay in the tank that the rtc's owned.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

where is MDemers and his fight thread sayings


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> waht about a rhom VS a goldfish with infected worms hanging out of its ass





> yeah


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No real answer. What is an adult Rhom size really? Both Red SH and Rhom have crazy teeth and can do massive damage towards each other. I know for sure a Red SH will start the fight.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> See an adult snake head can get huge. Say a red snake head... they can get about 4-6 feet long.


 I believe Red Snakeheads do not get 4-6 feet long, the max size is 36" in growth. Just wanted to correct you.


----------



## dozerdogue (May 9, 2003)

I had A huge 18"+ Red snakehead years ago and presently own P's. Although the P's are aggressive they still have there wits about them. Meaning they don't always kill everything you put in the tank with them immediately. They first size it up and if it's too big they leave it alone for a while. In time they will kill it just to protect there territory or out of hunger. Where as if you throw in a fish of equal size or greater than a snakehead it will kill and devour the other fish almost immediately full or not. Also snakeheads do have teeth also. I have seen them bite 10" perch, bass, and sunfish clean threw in 1 darting pass. The snakehead I would have to say does not fall into the various temperment category for they are all down right mean. I would even go as far as to say that when cleaning your tank keep your hands out of the water or you will get bitten eventually. I have never owned a 16" Rhom nor have I seen one in person but My guess is who ever draws first blood would probably win due to there both equally sharp teeth and tremendous biting force.

[


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I AGREE


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I was gonna do this

I just need to find a snakehead around here in So Cal so I can dump him in my tank of RBs

I'll let you guys know the outcome


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD put his snakehead in with his 41 piranhas once, he removed it a few days later a little beat up, but still doing fine.

you may be able to find the old thread somewere


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Sonic- let us know and videotape it if you can, that would be great to watch. Just to make it fair, have both fishes in there for days or weeks so they are accustomed to the water (using a tank separater). It would be an awesome show, but might be $$$.

Innes- if you can find me the thread, i would love to read it. I would have to assume the Snakehead will win. Come on 1 fish VS. 41 and still lived for a few days? thats pretty tough.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> MAD put his snakehead in with his 41 piranhas once, he removed it a few days later a little beat up, but still doing fine.
> 
> you may be able to find the old thread somewere


 he did? i wouldve loved to see it and im supriesed the sh didnt take a few rbp out


----------

